# I need to make a choice



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I have 2 P30 sk's, but one is the unfired V1, and the other is a V3. I already know that I shoot the V3 well, although I have to have max concentration on that first DA shot. It sort of bothers me having different trigger systems. I really prefer the V1, just in handling it. Would you trade the V3 toward another V1, (yes I want 2) or just enjoy both? I am considering the carry aspect of having the same system. Thanks!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I don't know about you, but if I put in a semi-steady diet of practice with ANY of my numerous pistols (different manual of arms and all), I seem pretty decent at remembering how they function. Sadly, I own only one HK, and it is the VP9sk...I love the hell out of it too. If I had the two you had, I would just keep both of them, and train accordingly. JMHO


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but if I put in a semi-steady diet of practice with ANY of my numerous pistols (different manual of arms and all), I seem pretty decent at remembering how they function. *Sadly, I own only one HK, and it is the VP9sk...I love the hell out of it too.* If I had the two you had, I would just keep both of them, and train accordingly. JMHO


Well you've gotta' do something about that. I've got six of them. The VP9 SK is by far the best 9mm pistol that I own. My biggest issue is that they do not make a VP40 SK but most of all they do not make a VP45 SK.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I've decided to keep both, and train with both. I also picked up another new V1 as a spare.


----------

